

Tokyo Tyrant: Is it Durable? - uggedal
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2009/11/10/tokyo-tyrant-the-extras-part-i-is-it-durable/

======
lincolnq
This is a great post. The author explains his methodology for testing this
behavior (including a wrong turn at the beginning, which was instructive);
does thorough research; demonstrates striking performance graphs; and provides
a simple and effective solution to the problem.

------
dlsspy
I'm not convinced I like the methodology, but I do like the question.

I've done some similar testing of my own to see what the performance impact of
using libraries' mechanisms for flushing writes to disk and found I could get
pretty decent performance results.

However, I think this type of testing can prove that something isn't durable,
but not being able to prove something isn't durable by observation doesn't
imply that it _is_ durable.

The only answer I'd really trust would be something along the lines of
SQLite's testing strategy. Those guys get it right.

~~~
ntoshev
What is the SQLite testing strategy?

~~~
dlsspy
They've done tech talks and the like on it, but I'd strongly recommend anyone
intending to write software to read this: <http://www.sqlite.org/testing.html>

This topic is mostly section 3.3, but there's a lot to test.

------
amix
Judged on my experience, by storing millions of keys in Tyrant, I would say
it's very durable. While this is a great blog post, I think the author misses
stating that Tyrant supports master-master replication and "hot" backups -
which makes Tyrant _much_ more durable. Making fallback code is also pretty
easy for a master-master systems (much easier than doing it for master-slave
systems like MySQL is - - which for most parts require manual work, while
fallback code for a master-master system can be automated _).

_ It should be stated that there are tools for MySQL that enable "automatic"
fallback for MySQL: <http://code.google.com/p/mysql-master-master/>

------
richcollins
Would the result still hold for single threaded applications? If so, it is
related to something other than locking during sync. It would be reasonable to
think that you should get better throughput by batch syncing, as the disk head
would trash less.

------
byrneseyeview
Keyword colon flamebait question: a reliable tool for getting links?

~~~
jrockway
Cynical comment about the title: an easy way to convince other members of the
site that you're smart?

